# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  Recherche Expert WF4 pour nous mettre sur les rails (et + si affinits)

## Teamtown

Nous sommes une startup parisienne, diteur de logiciel dans l'environnement Microsoft. Nous avons identifi *WF4* comme une brique qui pourrait devenir essentielle dans notre architecture.
WF4 serait plutt utilis comme un workflow inter-applications et inter-machines.
Nous recherchons un *expert* pour travailler avec notre CEO et CTO quelques jours dans un _cadre paradisiaque_  Paris Ouest (Piscine, tennis et fitness, et boulot  :;): ). Formidable opportunit pour la suite.
contact : jobs@teamtown.com

----------

